# outlaws?



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

wondering if anyone had any problems with outlaws... thinkin about buyin a set


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Trust me. you will love 'em


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

They are awesome!!! 31's are smoother riding than 29.5's too. i've had both. go figure


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the only problems i have with my 29.5's is the beads leak


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

No complaints here!

I've had a few sets in my day. The 27x9.5's I've got now go pretty dang good on the little 300. I'll be trying a set of 29.5's when I get my ducks in a row with my gear reduction.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, don't think anybody has any regrets or problems with them.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

they are an excellent tire, you won't be disappointed


----------



## 09teamgreen (Jun 1, 2010)

got a buddy that has a set of 10year old outlaws and he loves them. there pretty wore down but he still gets through some nasty stuff


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Never had any complaints about mine!


----------

